# [REQ] Rosie 270° on BAMF rc4.9



## MrSpeed3 (Jun 11, 2011)

If possible for a dev from team bamf or any other dev to get the stock launcher to go landscape.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

MrSpeed3 said:


> If possible for a dev from team bamf or any other dev to get the stock launcher to go landscape.


Right now you do NOT want it to be in landscape mode. If i remember correctly which i believe i am, one of the BAMF dev's posted in a thread on xda that the reason why it currently will not go into landscape is because not everything was ported over for the landscape view, and if it goes into landscape it'll just look like a complete mess.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I have used landscape rosie before both on bamf roms and stock roms and it looks fine. Everything is kinda scrunched up but theres nothing you can do about it. it doesnt look HORRIBLE.

OP go to xda and do a search, there was a thread in there somewhere about changing it to landscape


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I have used landscape rosie before both on bamf roms and stock roms and it looks fine. Everything is kinda scrunched up but theres nothing you can do about it. it doesnt look HORRIBLE.
> 
> OP go to xda and do a search, there was a thread in there somewhere about changing it to landscape


Thanks for the info, ive never actually seen it in landscape just going on what i read before


----------



## gadget! (Jul 16, 2011)

It does look horrible on the 3.0 ROM.
I have tried it and it stretches the rosie launcher all the way across the bottom of the screen and the widgets aren't resized.
The widgets are the same size as in portrait mode and are on the left side of the screen and the bottom of them is cut off.
Plus, it scrunches your contacts photos if you are using the People widget and they stay that way after you go back to portrait mode.

I am a big fan of Landscape mode because I use a docking station at my desk so I would love to see it happen. Who knows, it may happen in the future


----------

